# Pedialite?



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

We have used pedialite on Cavies and Rabbits for years and it helps with sniffles and with sometimes other issues.

We usually take a syringe and administer it to them or dilute in their water. it usually takes maybe a week for them to get back to health but it has worked on more occasions than not.

Is this safe for mice also?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I give all of my animals flavorless pedialite once a week in the summer. Seems to keep them perky. The mice go nuts over it and drink much more quickly when that is what is in their water bottle. They get all they want all day for one day each week from May to September. It is diluted half water half pedialite.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

yes we diluted it for the rabbits and cavies and didnt know if it was ok for mice or not. If the animal was ill then they got 1-1/2 CC of pure pedialite per sickee. for 1 week


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad to hear it works for the rabbits and cavies. I don't have pet rabbits so hearing about people that do and how they care for them is very interesting to us. Only animal I ever had that had issues with the pedialite was a pair of doves, I think too much salt.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol i figured you did since you are evans-RABBIT-ranch lol


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

jessierose2006 said:


> lol i figured you did since you are evans-RABBIT-ranch lol


Ah, no I raise meat rabbits. No pets. Though I do treat them almost like pets lol!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ah i see cool. I had mini rex, hollands and netherland dwarfs


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I like mini rex, so soft and so many aewsome colors. I would love to have some one day, but for now I am limited on space


----------

